# Do puppy cuts matt?



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm thinking about cutting Bella's hair to about 1 1/2 inches in a few weeks. Will she still matt if she's that length all over? I'll still brush her of course, I'm just wondering how much easier will it be.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It depends on the hair texture. If she mats severely
with longer hair she will mat some with shorter hair
altho daily brushing will help keep that at a minimum.

Also, bathing weekly with good products does help

defray this as it rinses out dust and dirt that can add

to the problem.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

She goes to the groomer weekly so maybe that will help me out. Will I still use the same kind of brush? I use the CC Gold Series pin brush, 27mm.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

This is just my opinion of course, but 27mm sounds like long pins for such short hair. My Bella is now in 2 inch cut and Krista in a 3-4 inch length. I can use my 20 mm gold CC brush on Krista if I like, but it is akward for using on Bella's shorter do. I usually end up using my Greyhound and CC combs on both the girls instead. I am looking forward to the other opinions about the 27 mm brush on a puppy cut.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I keep Wilson between 1 and 2 inches, he doesn't really mat at that length, but he will get little knots if I don't brush him nightly. But the nightly brushing takes only about 15-20 minutes. I use the CC 012 buttercomb to de-knot and de-mat, and then I go back over him with the 20mm Gold series pin brush- I found that brushing after combing makes him fluffier and makes his hair a bit more shiney. 

Good luck!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I was wondering about the pins being too long too, but at least I won't have to order new stuff since I have a CC comb too, I can't remember the name of it, but its small. How long does it take you comb them out at that length?



> I keep Wilson between 1 and 2 inches, he doesn't really mat at that length, but he will get little knots if I don't brush him nightly. But the nightly brushing takes only about 15-20 minutes. I use the CC 012 buttercomb to de-knot and de-mat, and then I go back over him with the 20mm Gold series pin brush- I found that brushing after combing makes him fluffier and makes his hair a bit more shiney.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to try brushing after combing for fluffiness. I've never cut Bella short so I'm really really nervous, but if theres ever going to be a good time, this is it.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

It takes about 15 minutes a day for each furgirl....even if I occassionally am a bad mom and let a day slip by me.









I HAD to cut my Bella last summer....I broke my arm....within a week I had quite the problem going on with tangles/mats...even with others "trying" to comb her. It was soooooooooooo scary for me to cut her hair down. Now we love it that way.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

It will grow back if you hate it. I LOVE the puppy cut, I think they have so much more freedom, and they really do look like puppies with that type of cut. Also, Wilson hates all the combing and brushing, if it had to last more than 15/20 minutes I think we would both go nuts!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby has been in a puppy cut now for just over 2 years and before that he used to matt, now none at all, it is so much easier on him and me. I just comb his body hair and brush and comb his tail and ears..of course if these are not done regularly they do get tangled..


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Well I think I'm going to do it...I don't really think I have a choice. I have never seen her this matted. She can't have a bath until the stitches come out, but also I think shes so tangled because its not easy to convince a dog with a bandage on her leg (on pain medicine) to let you comb her properly. She just wants to eat and sleep and thats probably what's best for her anyway. I'm so glad everyone here posts pictures, I would be beside myself if I didn't have any pictures to show the groomer. By the way, I've printed _a lot_ of puppy cut pictures today, so if your babies in the witness protection program and you don't want its picture used, let me know now








Thanks!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Well I think I'm going to do it...I don't really think I have a choice. I have never seen her this matted. She can't have a bath until the stitches come out, but also I think shes so tangled because its not easy to convince a dog with a bandage on her leg (on pain medicine) to let you comb her properly. She just wants to eat and sleep and thats probably what's best for her anyway. I'm so glad everyone here posts pictures, I would be beside myself if I didn't have any pictures to show the groomer. By the way, I've printed _a lot_ of puppy cut pictures today, so if your babies in the witness protection program and you don't want its picture used, let me know now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey if you want to use Scooby's picture it's fine with me, if you want a better one let me know and I will send you one in a PM


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=227490
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'd love Scoobys picture. I'm going to the groomer prepared, I'm even going to write down what I want in case I freak out dropping her off and forget everything I wanted to say. Its a good thing my groomer likes us, even though I can be a nut sometimes.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

It's still possible. Sparkey gets a few now and then especially under his ears and on his tail. but it is much easier to brush him like this. and he usually doesn't get any matts on his body.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Witness protection program.....














....that was a good one!! Anyway, Pacino has always been in a puppy cut and I love it. Although for some reason he did matt up a few days ago which he never did before...But he just got his hair cut yesterday and he is fine now. I personally really like the puppy cut because they look so young!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I keep Lilly in a 1.5-2 inch puppy cut and honestly I don't really ever brush her anymore. Every once in awhile whe will get something on one of her legs while walking and I'll need to give her a quick brush but she doesn't get any mats. I don't even need to brush her when I blow dry her after a bath. She stays pretty silky smooth even without brushing but of course if I do brush her she does get even softer. It sounds like her hair may be abnormal in that she doesn't get mats at this length though.


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

Dixie is 15 months and has cottony hair and it never reached the floor. It was always looking unkempt, so I decided to go shorter. Three weeks ago I cut Dixie down to about 2 inches. (except her tail and ears and topknot). She loves it and so do I! She has not had any mats yet and her hair is growing very fast. I really agonized over the decision to cut her hair, but she looks so much better this way. I actually do much less to her hair and she always looks perfectly groomed. Plus, her hair is still long enough to look fluffy (sort of like she did at about 3 months old). Good luck with your decision!


----------

